# What is your favorite baby item to make?



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

When you are going to a baby shower or have a new family member on the way, what is your favorite item to make? And or what item is the most requested of you to make?

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

My favourite pattern is a simple cardigan in 4 ply. It is the choice of yarn that makes it look special. I have never been asked to make anything specific.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I like to make a small blanket 36 X 36 and a matching newborn Raglan sleeve cardi.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

A baby cuddle sack with matching hat and fortune cookie booties. Then depending on if it's a boy or girl either a football hat or cupcake hat. These always seem to be a hit and I get request for them all the time.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't do requests. I knit for pleasure and sometimes there are gaps of several weeks before I get to knit again. Knitting with a deadline would be stressful to me.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

baby blankets. I have made 55 since 1987. Preemie hats are my "go to" most of the time, but for showers and gifts, it's a blanket. The same pattern all the time, so it doesn't take a lot of thought.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

i love to knit matinee jackets and baby pram covers but i dont like taking orders as i like to knit at my own pace


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I often knit a simple blanket(like a dishcloth, only bigger) and a sweater to match for a "Teddy" bear. The bears don't outgrow THEIR sweaters, the way babies do!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Great ideas!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

to-cath said:


> I often knit a simple blanket(like a dishcloth, only bigger) and a sweater to match for a "Teddy" bear. The bears don't outgrow THEIR sweaters, the way babies do!


Where is the like button!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually knit a regular blanket, and more importantly a small blanket that the baby uses when he's in his car seat. It has a small hole in the blanket to allow the restraints of the car seat to pass through. The Moms seem to love this gift because they don't have something to use made for the car only. Of course, since organizing some of my patterns and yarns, I can't find this pattern. I don't remember where I got it so ill have to search for it. I'll need it if I'm going to give my most wanted item.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

my favourite is a little jacket that lasts a long time as it is a little big at first, I have knitted this for all the babies I have known and the mums always say they love it because it lasts and they don't grow out of it too quick xx


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I like to make a stroller blanket.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I like to make the cocoons and hats to match along with booties. I'm in the process now as one great nephew is due in June and a great niece is due in May. I just keep adding anything thats baby. I cannot do sweathers sets and baby blankets. It takes me too long for the blanket and I've never made a sweater.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> I don't do requests. I knit for pleasure and sometimes there are gaps of several weeks before I get to knit again. Knitting with a deadline would be stressful to me.


i agree 100%..my hobby is for my pleasure and if someone likes what i have created ,they can have it ..


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> i agree 100%..my hobby is for my pleasure and if someone likes what i have created ,they can have it ..


Me too, except, when my husband says, "so-and-so at work is having a baby, can you make something?" Or, when the learning support teacher who taught my typical son 4 years ago, emails me to tell me that her son, for whom I made a baby blanket when he was born, 4 years ago, still loves the blanket, and can I make one for her new baby. I went to a meeting for my autistic son, and I had made a baby blanket for his teacher's baby several years ago, and she said her son still loves it. But I choose the patterns, and work to no deadline. I'm making something all the time anyway. It appears that if you make a nice soft baby blanket, the kids love it when they get older.


----------



## emily'sgran (Nov 1, 2012)

My favourite item is a 3ply matinee jacket I first made for my eldest daughter 44 years ago. I have made it for all my own grandchildren and also some other babies. I went a bit overboard this last time and did one in every colour of baby 3ply i could find and unfortunatly I think my grandson is growing too fast to wear them all. My daughter has put aside the pink one in the hope there will be a little sister to use it sometime. I love 3ply for little babies as it seems better suited to their size than thicker yarns.


----------



## marileej (Dec 4, 2011)

emily'sgran said:


> My favourite item is a 3ply matinee jacket I first made for my eldest daughter 44 years ago. I have made it for all my own grandchildren and also some other babies. I went a bit overboard this last time and did one in every colour of baby 3ply i could find and unfortunatly I think my grandson is growing too fast to wear them all. My daughter has put aside the pink one in the hope there will be a little sister to use it sometime. I love 3ply for little babies as it seems better suited to their size than thicker yarns.


What is a matinee jacket?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I always make a baby blanket, also I use one of the colors from the blanket to make a layette to match.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I knit a Shetland Lace Christening Shawl for each of my 3 children and 8 grandchildren.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl. I have started one yesterday.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

"Shetland Lace Christening Shawl for each of my 3 children and 8 grandchildren"

What?? You made that intricate of a shawl 11 people? Good grief, Granny!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I've made quite a few more than 11. All of my friend's babies got one and I've sold quite a lot too. It's not too difficult a pattern. I made my first four years after I learned to knit.


----------



## emily'sgran (Nov 1, 2012)

marileej said:


> What is a matinee jacket?


To marileej :- a matinee jacket is a jacket usually for very new babies that is often quite wide at the hem and gathered at a yoke. Its a bit old fashioned now as it is usually quite lacy but it is very traditional and looks lovely on tiny ones.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I love to knit booties.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I love knitting mattinee jackets in lace and baby dresses also crochet blankets.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Stuffed animals. They never outgrow them and I don't have to worry about getting the gauge or the size correct.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I make a baby blanket with teddy bears in it. It is big enough for a crib. tweeter


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

For general baby shower I make booties. If its for a friend of a friend its normally one pair. I wrap it up in a gift box with tissue and ribbon and add a poem like:

Sent straight from heaven up above
Came an angel for me to love
To hold and rock and kiss good night
To wrap my arms around real tight
Congratulations on the arrival etc....

For close friends I do a parcel of things..i.e.
7 booties - one for each day of the week all different
but colour coded for the appopriate sex.
A couple of jumpers or matinee jackets.

For my kids and grandkids...They get the heirloom blankets, covers. Anything that can be knitted or crocheted is game.

I always have a stash to give. It only takes a couple of hours to knit booties. I work full day and often bring work home so my time is limited but I have 15 pairs at the moment and a couple of jumpers.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

ksitter said:


> When you are going to a baby shower or have a new family member on the way, what is your favorite item to make? And or what item is the most requested of you to make?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


i love knitting the neck down jackets. your imagination can run riot with patterns and colours.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I usually make a baby blanket and layette set. I love making baby things and this allows me to try new patterns for blankets. My daughter still has the blanket I made for her and she's 28 now.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I knit the diagonal baby blanket from JoAnn's free projects. I used to knit really pretty lacy blankets but the Moms voted for the diagonal blanket at the most useful. At least 2 of the babies use the blankets I made as their "blankie". The pattern calls for Pound of Love yarn, I am not a big fan and have tried other yarns but the Pound of Love seems to hold up the best.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

The Garter Rib Baby Blanket on ravelry......word has gone out that if you get pregnant you'll get one of these blankets......probably in a deep taupe-grey....that color seems to go with everything on this planet....it will be in Cascade 220 Superwash wool....or maybe Berroco's Comfort......

We'll go from there....again on ravelry look at the picklesdesigns......where there is a wealth of children's patterns...adults too...
julie


----------



## jpowers42 (Mar 20, 2013)

If I know in advance I usually try to make a baby blanket that is large - 36 inch square - with a border around the whole blanket that has small hearts around it and then a large heart in the middle. People say that they will keep them as a keepsake blanket. All seven of my grandchildren have one.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Baby Surprise.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

My favourite baby item is a white crochet loopy jacket and a bonnet. My other favourite one is leaf and lace knit sweater and bonnet. Whenever I go to a baby shower I always make these outfits.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Haven't knit for babies in quite awhile, but I always used to knit a fancy dress, bonnet and booties for girls, and a jacket, pants, and booties for boys.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

It has been my experience that a generously-sized baby afghan is an appreciated gift. I take care to use a dense stitch pattern so that tiny fingers and toes don't get stuck.


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I love knitting baby jackets I do a market once a year and to date I have 35 knitted jackets, 6 blankets, 12 pairs of socks and 40 pairs of booties ready for November. Last year I nearly sold out so heres hoping


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

ksitter said:


> When you are going to a baby shower or have a new family member on the way, what is your favorite item to make? And or what item is the most requested of you to make?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


My biggest request is what I call my Mommy and Me size round ripple blankets. Not meant to be a heirloom, Mommy and Me size is about 45 inches in diameter. Large enough to cover mother and baby for those late night feedings and still be large enough for practical use when the baby is not so little anymore. I started making them this size when a friend brought me 4 beautiful baby blankets and asked if I could put them together so her daughter could still use them. I try to keep several on hand by alternating colors so gender will not be an issue. I include a matching hat.


----------



## Maureen B (Jan 7, 2013)

I would,nt. like to knit to order would be worried by the spot the mistake no matter how small .So just stick to family projects.!


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

josephinemiller said:


> I usually knit a regular blanket, and more importantly a small blanket that the baby uses when he's in his car seat. It has a small hole in the blanket to allow the restraints of the car seat to pass through. The Moms seem to love this gift because they don't have something to use made for the car only. Of course, since organizing some of my patterns and yarns, I can't find this pattern. I don't remember where I got it so ill have to search for it. I'll need it if I'm going to give my most wanted item.


Annie's has this pattern. I believe it is about $5.oo


----------



## Susan Flanagan (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a stash of pullover sweaters sizes newborn to size 8, all with shoulder button openings here in Ct & with my son & daughter in law to be ( wedding 5/26 !!) in Co. Always have a gift ready to go. Will be knitting for niece due in June.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> i agree 100%..my hobby is for my pleasure and if someone likes what i have created ,they can have it ..


I agree too.... a colleague at working sees me knitting at lunchtime and thought it would be a great idea for me to take orders and knit for profit! I told her that would take all the fun out of it and, because I'm a slow knitter with limited spare time it would take so long to finish a project it wouldn't be worth my while ( if I charged based on hours to complete - nobody could afford the item anyway!) I did relent once though ... a different co-worker saw me knitting a sweater and loved the yarn I was using. She asked if I ever knit on request, because she really needed a baby blanket for her friend who was expecting. I had a lot of leftover yarn so I made "Patchwork Pleaser" from a Leisure Arts book. (Posted pictures on KP if you want to see it). I told her she could just reimburse me for the cost of the yarn... a mere $8


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love to knit baby blankets,have made many as I'm from a large family and there is always a bub on the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

It looks like the babies are the real winners here. I too love to make baby sweaters. I am doing the leaves and lace one now but am currently stuck on line 20. I have done it three times and am off one stitch--sigh!!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

I make the Surprise Baby Sweater -gender neutral - SO EASY to do either gender too- and hat or CAR SEAT blanket - AND fortune cookie booties with fortunes that say may you take "long naps" - I even put them in take out box! I also make a Lion Brand baby sweater so easy a first timer can make in a day or two..super bulky yarn, 5 rectangular pieces and square hood - couldn't be easier and is SOOOO cute! 

Our first Grand Nephew was to arrive and at that Baby Shower the new mommy-to-be REFUSED to open the gifts.

Can you imagine?????????? What is that all about (certainly not religious or cultural issues in this family) 

I did not attend but my daughter did (more than a 3 hour ride for me each way!) Half the family and friends, just left...I think the were hurt and embarrassed (for her) -some just said "why bother" What is the point? No fun to be had there!! If I had driven 3 hours each way only to find that she just wanted to open them at home, I would have actually cried. Everyone got dressed up, came from far and wide, and sat in a restaurant, ate bad food, left a gift box, and went home????????

Her thank you card was a photo of the Nursery filled with stuff.... and a printed thank you.

Call me old fashioned, but I loved - LOVED - baby showers in someone's home where everyone got to see all the sweet gifts, all the oooooooh's and ahhhhhh's , all the stories about babies that grew so much overnight that you had to cut the feet off their stretchies the next day, colic, diaper disasters....so much to share and so many blessings to give to a new mommy = get the picture?

This affair was just a place to drop of gift boxes...sad. When his first birthday comes around, all those folks are going to put a card in the mailbox.

Oh, and just a note here, one of her choices on her baby registry was a $700 stroller.......


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a pattern old and very tattered that some one knitted for my baby in 1966 ,i knit it for friends who have grandbabys due its called a raspberry pattern and hat ,booties and coat or dress ,i just love it i will try and put photo of pattern on when i get my laptop and camera sorted out .


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit hats, fast and easy, there are so many cute patterns. I may have 2-3 patterns I want to try, so I give 2-3 hats in different sizes. I do not do orders but I am happy to fill a request for family and friends. There is no one that takes advantage of my being able to knit. If someone needs a baby gift, I do "knit on demand" for my husband, mother and aunt.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I almost always make a blanket. Actually I have two large storage containers filled with baby blankets so I'm always ready with a gift. 

I have donated some for charity baskets and raffles. Also, my children have "shopped" through my blankets for gifts. One grandson who lives out of state wanted a blanket for his teacher who was having a baby, so he and my DIL asked me to show them what I had for a baby girl while we Skyped online one day. They made their selection and I sent it out to them. The teacher was thrilled! 

Many moms who received blankets from me have told me their child's favorite blanket is the one I made for them. This ALWAYS makes me smile!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a basic raglan pullover with rolled collar and rolled sleeves and hems knit all in stockinette. the pattern starts at size one. @suebuddah... sounds like you have the same concept of a sweater that will last on size more than a few months. Anyway I have varied the pattern in color and color combinations and stitch change as well. For someone special I will make the sweater a blanket to match and a quick newborn sweater, often the 5 hour baby sweater.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ksitter said:


> When you are going to a baby shower or have a new family member on the way, what is your favorite item to make? And or what item is the most requested of you to make?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


I don't have a "most requested" item. As for what I make: IF it is for someone who is a co-worker of my husband, I'll do a simple blanket - using something like Baby Clouds and a simple crochet stitch letting the yarn do the work (I've gotten lots of compliments on them, but no specific requests). If the person is a closer friend, then I'll maybe knit a couple of sweaters in a nice baby yarn. Very close friends get a more involved blanket and/or sweater set or other items made from a yarn store baby yarn rather than a Walmart or Michaels type yarn.

Family: I will do more complex patterns, items for toddlers as well as just the baby stage, and so on...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

For my great granddaughter's shower i made a shirt box full of booties. Everyone loved them!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

7 minute baby booties, super stretchy hats and cocoons on my knitting machine! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

If you have ripped out the 20th row 3 times then I'm thinking it could be something you missed on the 19throw. I have the pattern in front of me now and the 19th row has a lot of wlfwd, sl.1, psso. Hope this helps


----------



## MicheleH (Jun 30, 2012)

My new favorite item to make for new babies is a pacifier holder. It's a crochet pattern that you loop one end around the pacifier ring and the other end you have a mitten clip that attaches to the baby's clothes. No more pacifier dropped on the ground. I usually also make a baby blanket.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I have made 1000's of fleece and flannel blankets for sale, and now want to make pretty VERY EASY baby blankets as gifts - knitted or crocheted. I am just beginning to learn crochet.
Is there a book that I can learn with?


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I have made 1000's of fleece and flannel blankets for sale, and now want to make pretty VERY EASY baby blankets as gifts - knitted or crocheted. I am just beginning to learn crochet.
Is there a book that I can learn with?


OOPS! Sorry for the double request.
I refreshed the page and this happened.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Loved reading all the replies and it gave me ideas! I don't have time to knit for everyone, but I think that I am going to do some of the quick ideas listed here. I especially liked the fortune cookie booties -- found the free pattern on Ravelry. These will add a nice personal touch to a purchased gift.

For those of you making blankets, my sons are 23 and 30 and I still have baby afghans that were crocheted for them. Hopefully, I will have grandchildren at some point to pass them on to!!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Baby Blankets (keeping me warm as I knit) and hats. Once I knit a double-reasted, Aran knit sweater for my daughter, with beautiful ivory buttons. When it was all completed, she tried it on, said it was too itchy and threw in on the couch, never to be worn again. It's now a piece of art work in a shadow box.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Baby items are my favorite items to knit - sweaters, bonnets, socks, blankets. There's always a family member or friends' relative to knit for. My daughter has requested many baby sweaters for baby showers. I don't like doing specific requests.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love making sweater/cap sets the most but usually settle on blankets because they are more portable to take with me and work on. I've made hundreds and it means the most when a mother will either ask me to make a second one because the first one is worn or to see the little tattered remnants of what once was a beautiful work of art! It tells me how very much they're loved!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not knitted for a baby yet.. even though I bought a doll just for this reason  but I can remember what I loved when my daughter was born.. it was a set.. with the little jacket,booties,and hat. I think it came with a blanket. I think your getting lots of great ideas here and I am sure there are many of us jotting ideas down from this post..


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

My cupcake hats!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

afghan.


----------



## JoannaP (Jul 24, 2011)

I like to make the Puerperium cardigan with matching hat and booties. This is an "easy to dress a newborn" outfit. If there's enough yarn left, I also knit a diaper cover with a drawstring.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

I have an old pattern to crochet of booties that look like roller skates, and I gave many of them as shower gifts. Also, blankets are always well received.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I always make a cap and blanket, everyone seems to appreciate it!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love to make sweaters and cocoons - they are both so well received by the parents plus they are fun


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

right now Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket.


----------



## Patemmett (Mar 19, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I knit a Shetland Lace Christening Shawl for each of my 3 children and 8 grandchildren.


Beautiful, pattern please!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

to-cath wrote:
I often knit a simple blanket(like a dishcloth, only bigger) and a sweater to match for a "Teddy" bear. The bears don't outgrow THEIR sweaters, the way babies do!

Where is the like button![ksitter]

Just do this *like* Lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mimsthings said:


> I make the Surprise Baby Sweater -gender neutral - SO EASY to do either gender too- and hat or CAR SEAT blanket - AND fortune cookie booties with fortunes that say may you take "long naps" - I even put them in take out box! I also make a Lion Brand baby sweater so easy a first timer can make in a day or two..super bulky yarn, 5 rectangular pieces and square hood - couldn't be easier and is SOOOO cute!
> 
> Our first Grand Nephew was to arrive and at that Baby Shower the new mommy-to-be REFUSED to open the gifts.
> 
> ...


I have never actually been to a baby shower, but I think if I had arrived at that one & found that the gifts weren't being opened then & there, my gift would have gone home with me & been given to an expectant mum, who appreciated the work that had gone into making/choosing a specific gift.

I make blankets for the babies, but in a single bed size, so that the child can wrap themselves in it, when they get bigger, and it can be used, doubled over in the baby's cot


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

My favorite things to crochet is baby toys like a crib mobile
Or maybe rattles


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Bonnniemay said:


> If you have ripped out the 20th row 3 times then I'm thinking it could be something you missed on the 19throw. I have the pattern in front of me now and the 19th row has a lot of wlfwd, sl.1, psso. Hope this helps


I have counted the stitches and I am right on so row 19 should be ok right?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I love making baby cocoons, they are so quick and easy and can be knitted on 'auto pilot' once you have started the first row. Here is the free pattern http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/2011/04/14/we-are-busy-making-baby-cocoons-for-the-hospital-want-to-help/

Good luck,
Carol



ksitter said:


> When you are going to a baby shower or have a new family member on the way, what is your favorite item to make? And or what item is the most requested of you to make?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

mimsthings said:


> I make the Surprise Baby Sweater -gender neutral - SO EASY to do either gender too- and hat or CAR SEAT blanket - AND fortune cookie booties with fortunes that say may you take "long naps" - I even put them in take out box! I also make a Lion Brand baby sweater so easy a first timer can make in a day or two..super bulky yarn, 5 rectangular pieces and square hood - couldn't be easier and is SOOOO cute!
> 
> Our first Grand Nephew was to arrive and at that Baby Shower the new mommy-to-be REFUSED to open the gifts.
> 
> ...


Some people are superstitious. I know of a lot of people who will not open gifts before the baby is born.

While some of us may believe that the opening of gifts has no bearing on the outcome of the pregnancy, others believe it to the point that it could cause additional stress on the Mom-to-be and indirectly it might have an effect... So, I'd just respect the wishes of the lady, and let it go. Don't blame her for "spoiling" the party - whoever planned the shower should have taken the person's wishes and beliefs into consideration.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

suebuddah said:


> my favourite is a little jacket that lasts a long time as it is a little big at first, I have knitted this for all the babies I have known and the mums always say they love it because it lasts and they don't grow out of it too quick xx


Could you share this pattern or the pattern source? Or, a picture of a finished product. Would help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Some people are superstitious. I know of a lot of people who will not open gifts before the baby is born.
> 
> While some of us may believe that the opening of gifts has no bearing on the outcome of the pregnancy, others believe it to the point that it could cause additional stress on the Mom-to-be and indirectly it might have an effect... So, I'd just respect the wishes of the lady, and let it go. Don't blame her for "spoiling" the party - whoever planned the shower should have taken the person's wishes and beliefs into consideration.


All of us have our "quirks" We are equally "loveable" and "annoying" to others, and often to ourselves. This was a "smile at the disappointment and unreasonableness" of the situation.... the deprivation of joy to the givers...... and go on! People are people! They are funny sometimes!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ksitter said:


> When you are going to a baby shower or have a new family member on the way, what is your favorite item to make? And or what item is the most requested of you to make?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kathy


I like making sweaters & hats with matching hand covers & booties. I love using Bernat Soft Baby or Jaquards.


----------



## pnmurphy51 (Apr 7, 2013)

Crocheted baby blankets, approx. 33"x33" square.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> right now Elizabeth Zimmerman's Baby Surprise Jacket.


I'll second this - and in unothodox colours too. Always a conversation piece.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Most requested is a cardigan! All colors seem to be welcomed also! A very few request an afghan but some will.


----------



## kimjane (Sep 9, 2012)

l love to knit for babies ... absolutely anything


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Sweaters. There are so many wonderful designs out there and I want to do them all.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Every new baby that comes into my family or a close personal friend baby gets a baby blanket, not the new 24" ones either! It's a full sized 36-40" square - sometimes even bigger! 

If it's a quick gift for an "acquaintence", they probably get booties & a hat.


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

have a cardigan pattern size 3-5 pounds, 5-8 pounds and 8-12 pounds, usually do middle size. Had a few prem grandchildren and done a few 1st size, one daughter in law has 9 pound plus bables. Working on one for grandchild number 40 at moment .


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I love to knit little baby cardigans and grow bags. They are always welcome.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

mum of 11 said:


> have a cardigan pattern size 3-5 pounds, 5-8 pounds and 8-12 pounds, usually do middle size. Had a few prem grandchildren and done a few 1st size, one daughter in law has 9 pound plus bables. Working on one for grandchild number 40 at moment .


Good grief, I've got one hell of lot of catching up to do I'm just waiting for granchild number 3! mind you I only had 2 children lol :-D


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

mum of 11 said:


> have a cardigan pattern size 3-5 pounds, 5-8 pounds and 8-12 pounds, usually do middle size. Had a few prem grandchildren and done a few 1st size, one daughter in law has 9 pound plus bables. Working on one for grandchild number 40 at moment .


Boy, and I thought my 14th coming up was doing exceptional!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Depends on the parent, if they are someone I love or not, believe it or not. Those I don't know well are likely to get something from the store, those who are part of my "family" are likely to get something knitted.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

I always make a blanket and sweater and hat.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I make a little cardigan with matching booties. Sometimes if I have time I make a matching blanket also.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cwknitnut said:


> Boy, and I thought my 14th coming up was doing exceptional!


I am just happy to have my four! Love them all!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

The last couple of babies have been neighbors and friends grandkids.I've been making them stuffies to cuddle as they get older.I've made Ernie's and Strawberry Shortcake dolls.They have been well received . The patterns are copyrighted , so can't post ,but here are pictures.


----------



## emily'sgran (Nov 1, 2012)

mum of 11 said:


> have a cardigan pattern size 3-5 pounds, 5-8 pounds and 8-12 pounds, usually do middle size. Had a few prem grandchildren and done a few 1st size, one daughter in law has 9 pound plus bables. Working on one for grandchild number 40 at moment .


OMG I thought I was doing well with 12 grandchildren, but then I did only have 4 children. I can't imagine what it will be like for you when the great grandchildren start arriving! Congratulations !!!!


----------



## babywares (Nov 20, 2012)

I love making baby shawls and watching their faces when they see them it brings me 
great pleasure


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

I always make a hooded jacket so there's no fussing with hats. I've given up on booties, because they get kicked off and lost. I've never been asked to make anything specific, but I'm careful about colours, especially when I don't know the sex of the baby and I'd knit pink only on request. Stripes of different shades of the same colour look good, as do single colour textured garments. A cream Aran is my favourite to knit, but stocking stitch with some garter striping is always popular. I always use good quality machine-washable merino wool.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope you sell out this year! I have tried many bootie patterns for gifts without success. Can you share a fail safe knit pattern for me to try? Thanks



micra said:


> I love knitting baby jackets I do a market once a year and to date I have 35 knitted jackets, 6 blankets, 12 pairs of socks and 40 pairs of booties ready for November. Last year I nearly sold out so heres hoping


----------



## Pru Mostowicz (Mar 18, 2013)

I like to make toys....I save all my yarn little bits and all my friends and family give me theirs. I make squares of 5 sc long and 5 rows. I use as many colors as I can. I just make the squares and put them in a plastic container so I always have them on hand. Then I sew them together and make a Scottie Dog, a Lion, an Elephant, a Pig or a Cat. You need 2 of each animal. Then I sew the 2 pieces together and stuff with Fiberfill or whatever. I have been making these for over 30 years and as soon as someone is expecting, I will get a request for my crocheted animals. You can add eyes and whatever else is needed like a tail and ears. I taught most of my grand and great grand children their colors with these very colorful animals. I love making them and try to make several to keep on hand as give-a-ways to my friends for their grand and great grandchildren. I follow a chart to put them together. They sound like work but I have found that anything you love, is not a chore....Pru's Place


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi! so glad for your input. I live in Michigan and several babies will be born during the summer. I bought the book with the crochet baby sacks and the hats and wasn't sure if they would be a good idea for summer babies. Do you crochet them or do you have a knitted version of these? Wasn't sure if they be too 'bulky' in crochet. Thanks


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

For a first baby with siblings planned, I knit a sweet newborn sweater in a color suitable for boy or girl.
Otherwise, I ask or check their registry to see what they would like. I either knit or do a needlework picture for the nursery.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

showers and gifts, it's a blanket. The same pattern all the time, so it doesn't take a lot of thought. In the last year I have been doing for charity and it been preemie hats and burial sacks as well as small blankets.


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

Elizabeth Zimmerman's February sweater and her baby surprise sweater!


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

buttons said:


> I like to make the cocoons and hats to match along with booties. I'm in the process now as one great nephew is due in June and a great niece is due in May. I just keep adding anything thats baby. I cannot do sweathers sets and baby blankets. It takes me too long for the blanket and I've never made a sweater.


me too


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mamad1pet said:


> showers and gifts, it's a blanket. The same pattern all the time, so it doesn't take a lot of thought. In the last year I have been doing for charity and it been preemie hats and burial sacks as well as small blankets.


I really like the idea of a car seat blanket.... It gets cold. I did not have one when my girl was small! Would have really liked to have one then!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My favorite item to knit or crochet for a baby shower is a baby blanket. I also like to crochet the cotton baby bibs from a pattern booklet that has several different ones. There is one that is a clown face (one of my favorites) and one that looks like a tuxedo shirt front with ruffles and bow tie. There is one that looks like a watermelon slice and one that is a rainbow. I like making one with a pocket that you can put a baby spoon and fork into before giving it as a gift. These bibs work up fast and are kind of fun to make.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Baby blankets, and sweaters.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

For both of my new great grandsons I made sweaters, hats, booties, and blankets. I made each of my granddaughters slippers that are shaped more like boots and knitted with 2 strands of worsted weight yarn all the way through. Eveyone in my family loves them.
I have a pink baby set nearly half finished for a girl. I had started it along with a blue set to have a head start on both colors until I found out what my second great grand-baby was going to be. When I found out it was a boy, I finished the blue set. Now, I will finish the pink. Someone will have a girl!


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

About 20 years ago I started to knit baby blankets/afghans/whatever you want to call them, as baby shower gifts. My church gives a shower for every new baby. It's kind of cute that there always seems to be an air of anticipation to see what this next one looks like. Every blanket I make is different. Also, I knit them small enough to cover a baby in these new fangled baby carriers. In a short time I expect I'll be knitting one for the baby of a baby I onced knitted one for!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

What great items and suggestions. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I love EZ baby surprise or I make my top down Ragland with zipper in the back.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

If I have the time I like to do a complete layette. Baby blanket, sweater, bonnet and booties.


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

I love to make baby blankets and hats to match. Always makes a nice gift.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I like to make a hooded bath blanket with cotton yarn. I make it larger than the pattern to last longer. I also like to make hats because they are so fast in case baby is a preemie, it will be done quickly.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I just love making hats for babies, children and grownup, so I would have to say HATS!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of baby bibs that are going to a baby shower on the 13th and also the booties I made for the gift basket.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

My fav is a teddy bear blanket; pattern from Crystal Palace. I also love to knit baby socks.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

I've combined knitting and crochet in "two very different baby blankets" (photos are on that topic) in the middle of doing another to fit the new pram. Favorite baby item to make is whatever I 'm currently working on.
Grandson Ethan still hasn't arrived, he was due Sat today's Mon, so just like his big brother he's late, and as big brother didn't fit into any of the first size hats, mitts & booties I've held off till he arrives. 
So come on baby Dahl, Grandma wants to get started.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Where is the like button!


I've been wishing they had one also, and posted something about it and was told it wasn't Facebook. And someone else said use the smile faces. I had never thought of that. Didn't know they were transferable to my message. I don't have time to write a message to everyone l'd like to.
:thumbup:


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

It use to be Booties, but not any more. Young Mothers don't seem to use them. Blankets are requested from my family.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

It also depends on the time of year and what weather we're having, this time last year it was warm enough for t-shirts, this year the snow is just going.

Oh and what's in fashion, garter stitch blankets and cuffed booties have been in all our local baby stored for the last few months.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Blankets and a raglan sweater or cardigan. Always appreciated.


----------



## Patemmett (Mar 19, 2011)

Helma said:


> The last couple of babies have been neighbors and friends grandkids.I've been making them stuffies to cuddle as they get older.I've made Ernie's and Strawberry Shortcake dolls.They have been well received . The patterns are copyrighted , so can't post ,but here are pictures.


These are adorable!


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

That sounds like a wonderful gift, When you find the pattern,
will you share it, Please.
I would love to make these.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Lion Brand do a lovely crocheted kimono which can be made to tie on eiher girl or boys side. As itis a double wrap over in the front, it grows for quite some time with the baby. When I have bee to a shower and given one, I come away with an order for another. It is plain, but I decorate the edges with tiny crocheted flowers for a girl and applique something relevent for a boy.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kinda depends on the sex for me. If I know its a girl, I love to do a little dress and booties set with either a headband or hat depending on the time of year.
Boys- Hats and booties or Blanket. I love the feather and fan but that does take concentration. I plan to try the diagonal pattern for my next one.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

elainjoyce said:


> It use to be Booties, but not any more. Young Mothers don't seem to use them. Blankets are requested from my family.


Yes, I have found this also. But I still love booties!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Here is a picture of baby bibs that are going to a baby shower on the 13th and also the booties I made for the gift basket.


Love this idea! Very cute!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

When I first started knitting the only thing I knew how to do was a ripple blanket. Now thanks to this site I have tried other patterns for blankets, and hats. Someday I would like to try sweaters and booties as well to give to the hospital for newborns


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

When I worked and a co-worker was having a baby, they always got a croched baby blanket from me. Over the 38 years that I worked there, it became my signature gift. One of the last ones I croched, I decided that since she knew she was going to get a blanket from me, I would let her pick out the pattern. I brought in a selection for her to choose from. It was kind of fun making something that she had chosen.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Pru Mostowicz said:


> I like to make toys....I save all my yarn little bits and all my friends and family give me theirs. I make squares of 5 sc long and 5 rows. I use as many colors as I can. I just make the squares and put them in a plastic container so I always have them on hand. Then I sew them together and make a Scottie Dog, a Lion, an Elephant, a Pig or a Cat. You need 2 of each animal. Then I sew the 2 pieces together and stuff with Fiberfill or whatever. I have been making these for over 30 years and as soon as someone is expecting, I will get a request for my crocheted animals. You can add eyes and whatever else is needed like a tail and ears. I taught most of my grand and great grand children their colors with these very colorful animals. I love making them and try to make several to keep on hand as give-a-ways to my friends for their grand and great grandchildren. I follow a chart to put them together. They sound like work but I have found that anything you love, is not a chore....Pru's Place


I'd love to see some photos of these :-D


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

I make baby afghans all the time so I have them on hand.


----------



## cary2crafty (Sep 21, 2012)

For family, I like to crochet heirloom blankets - with hopes that the blanket will be kept, cherished, and passed on for generations. For friends I like to find out the nursery colors and crochet a blanket that will go with the scheme. If they've registered at a store for gifts, you can usually figure out what the theme and color scheme will be. My cousin was pleasantly surprised when I gave her a blanket using variegated yarn that had all her colors in it. Also - I love crocheting the round heirloom blankets.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I have been giving away baby layettes since I was a teenager. and I have been knitting for 70 years. So that's hundreds of baby items. 
But.. my favorite for the last 30 years has been hooded raglan sweaters. The mom's really love the hoods attached.
In fact, I took one to a friend today for a baby in her family, and another friend asked for one for her first great-granddaughter They are knit with the 5 hour sweater pattern starting with a hood.
Joan

.


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I sometimes do an ordinary jacket withraglan sleeves and knit some flowers on for a girl. This usually takes me about a week. shoeettes usually take me a night and I put the flowers on them to. I find that you have to do modern paterns otherwise they will not sell> the blankets I usually crochet much faster than knitting and I do them in vintage colors not plain colours Hope thiss helps.I dont know how to do photos otherwise I would put them on sorry


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

I've made the same granny square blanket (crib size) for years using Bernat's Softee acrylic yarn; can't remember how many I've made but a bunch. They are so soft and wearable, easy to wash on gentle cycle and air or machine dry. Now those "babies" are grown, married, and I'm making the same blanket for their babies! Fun! I've started making smaller ones use a boucle type, lighter yarn for car carriers, nursing moms, etc. They love 'em.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

JoanCB said:


> I have been giving away baby layettes since I was a teenager. and I have been knitting for 70 years. So that's hundreds of baby items.
> But.. my favorite for the last 30 years has been hooded raglan sweaters. The mom's really love the hoods attached.
> In fact, I took one to a friend today for a baby in her family, and another friend asked for one for her first great-granddaughter They are knit with the 5 hour sweater pattern starting with a hood.
> Joan
> ...


This sounds like something I would like to make. Do you know where I can get the pattern?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> This sounds like something I would like to make. Do you know where I can get the pattern?


Yes, Evie,
Check on search here on KP for my posting of "Hooded baby sweater".
or if you want the 5 hour sweater check ravelry for 
"one skein hooded baby sweater".
Happy Knitting
Joan


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Usually make an afghan but larger than most so will last a bit as well as sweater, bootiesm mittens, hat but also make the "Easy Stay on Bib" which is knitted and crochet "teething biscuits". Just google those and you will get the patterns. Good for when they start teething and drooling. Made out of cotton yarn.


----------



## marvel fauquier (Oct 7, 2012)

please show us how you make them, I very interested


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Just google "Easy stay on bib" and "crocheted teething biscuits" and you will see them. Really easy to make and know that babies teething really like the "biscuits." You get them wet, freeze them and when the babies gums need something to help the hurting gums, they gum these and get the help of the roughness of the biscuit as well as the coolness. Have made them for a few people and they have told me how much the babies like them. We all know how much babies like to chew on things LOL.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> Just google "Easy stay on bib" and "crocheted teething biscuits" and you will see them. Really easy to make and know that babies teething really like the "biscuits." You get them wet, freeze them and when the babies gums need something to help the hurting gums, they gum these and get the help of the roughness of the biscuit as well as the coolness. Have made them for a few people and they have told me how much the babies like them. We all know how much babies like to chew on things LOL.


The pattern is no longer available.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

all you have to do is type it in the search above. Heres the web site:

http://www.eileencaseycreations.com/free-patterns/easy-stay-on-bib/ or this one:

http://knitting.about.com/od/patternsforbabies/ss/stay-on-bib.html


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for putting in the links. I will see if I can find the one for the biscuits and put it on here.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Thank you for putting in the links. I will see if I can find the one for the biscuits and put it on here.


Just make sure you put http:// in front of the website address


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

It says it is no longer available. So a question for those who I am sure will know the answer. Since it was on Ravelry but no longer available, can I just write out the pattern and post it here?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

If this don't work type in dog bone pattern in ravelry and a bunch will come up

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fetch-


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

That isn't the pattern I have made but thanks anyway. Mine is crocheted in a rectangular form. If you put teeting biscuit into ravelry you will see it but says the pattern is no longer available.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How about this one:

http://knittingababy.blogspot.com/2010/03/felted-teething-rings.html


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

No still not it but this looks pretty neat even though never felted before.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I have just sent an e-mail to the designer to see if it would be ok to write out the pattern. It is so easy and fun to make and babies love it and it uses up a lot of your scrap yarn.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love doing a sweater & hat with special buttons that would have meaning to mom & dad!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Baby blankets!


----------

